# dotýkat se elektrických zařízení



## atcheque

Dobý den,

In the risk phrase _Životu nebezpečno dotýkat se elektrických zařízení_, I don't understand the use of genitive after the verb. For me, it could be accusative.
Can you explain it, please?
Děkuji.


----------



## jazyk

_Dotýkat se_ simply requires the genitive. I can't think of a single verb with _se_ that requires the accusative, maybe also because _se_ is already accusative. What comes after _se_ is usually the genitive or the dative.

Actually, I can think of one:_ učit se_, followed by an adverb, the accusative or the dative depending on the situation.


----------



## atcheque

jazyk said:


> maybe also because _se_ is already accusative. What comes after _se_ is usually the genitive or the dative.


Určitě. Děkuji, Jazyku.


----------



## bibax

jazyk said:


> Actually, I can think of one:_ učit se_, followed by an adverb, the accusative or the dative depending on the situation.


Správně bývalo výhradně jen: učiti někoho něčemu, učiti se něčemu, např. učiti děti kázni a pořádku, učiti se francouzskému jazyku.
Ještě ve filmu "Cesta do hlubin študákovy duše" (1939) říká francouzštinář Šeda: Učte se, chlapci, nepravidelným slovesům.

"Učiti se/studenty (acc.) francouzský jazyk (acc.)" je dvojí akusativ. V češtině je to divné, na rozdíl od latiny.

"Dotýkati se (acc.) spadlé dráty (acc.)" zkrátka není správně.


----------



## atcheque

I think the dative wouldn't have confused me. I was looking for a specific role of the genitive that doesn't exist here.


----------

